# Z-Bo on Best Damn Sports Show, Period



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

On Fox Sports, they announced Zach Randolph will be on the Best Damn Sports Show Period this week. I'm not sure exactly which night he will be on. 

For anyone that knows, feel free to post.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Zach will be on BDSSP this Friday.
Damon will be on it on May 13th.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I gotta watch my boy Zbo


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

He's never had any incidences with John Salley, am I right?? :whoknows: 



















:joke: I bet Zach will be a perfect gentlemen on the show.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thx guys for the info, I hope whne Arnold asks a damn question about joining the Lakers he will say LA is scum:yes:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

just a reminder.... TOMORROW NIGHT!!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

TIMES:

Tomorrow, Zach Randolph will be on the Best Damn Sports Show Period at 8:30 p.m. and then again at 11:00 p.m.

Next Thursday, Damon Stoudamire will also be on the Best Damn Sports Show Period also at 8:30 p.m. and again at 11:00 p.m.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for including the time and dates. Also thanks for the reminder JC.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Grab a six pack (of one of Oregon's finest Micro's) on your way home from work today and watch!!!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zach is not the best public speaker in the world. I hope the BDSSP guys take it easy on him.

Damon's interview is likely to be much more interesting. You know they're going to focus on his addiction, efforts to clean himself up, his leadership of the Blazers this past season, and his relationship with Sheed.

PBF


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

This is Pacific Time or Eastern?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

pacific.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I hope Arnold doesn't bring up the Lakers in his interview with either player like he did to Redd the other night. I am getting so sick of Arnold, a Lakers and a Yankess fan.....yea riiiiiight Let me guess he can't decide between LSU and USC in Football, really got into the Patriots this season, and is a huge UConn fantatic. Does anyone know who won the College Male VolleyBall Title this year, I am sure he will be their biggest supporter in the near future...


Tom Arnold :rocket: 


:clap:


----------



## PTB_loyalist (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> I hope Arnold doesn't bring up the Lakers in his interview with either player like he did to Redd the other night. I am getting so sick of Arnold, a Lakers and a Yankess fan.....yea riiiiiight Let me guess he can't decide between LSU and USC in Football, really got into the Patriots this season, and is a huge UConn fantatic. Does anyone know who won the College Male VolleyBall Title this year, I am sure he will be their biggest supporter in the near future...
> 
> 
> ...


I hate Bandwagon ridders :upset:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PTB_loyalist</b>!
> 
> I hate Bandwagon ridders :upset:


they who rid the world of the bandwagons.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

is anyone else getting the mariners game on Fox SPorts Net? This is what happens when some people think you're a suburb of Seattle.... I guess we'll have to wait until 11 pm.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

i didnt get it here locally they showed a baseball game


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NateBishop3</b>!
> is anyone else getting the mariners game on Fox SPorts Net? This is what happens when some people think you're a suburb of Seattle.... I guess we'll have to wait until 11 pm.


well, they did win 116 games one year..so we'll never need our own baseball team..outside of the fact you know it rains too much, we don't have enough people, and other reasons.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I really don't care about baseball until the playoffs, and then I'm pretty much only rooting agains the Yanks.... Last year's postseason was good though. Fun to watch.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I guess having DirecTV helped me out today. I watched the show on FOXsports Eastern at 8pm Pacific Time.

Z-bo came out dressed in what looked like pajamas. They even did a side by side comparison of Zbo and one of Michael Irvin's old outfits. He went around shaking everyone hands, then sat down and looked somewhat shy/nervous. 

He thanked his mom for everything, if it wasn't for her, he wouldn't be where he was today. He said that we had a trade during the season and thought that if we had the same team after the trade from the start of the season, the Blazers would have made the Playoffs. He included that he hadn't been watching the playoffs and just flips through the stations. Tom Arnold joked that the Lakers were up 2-0 on the Spurs since Zach said he hadn't been watching. Zach picked the Spurs to beat the Lakers, but if LA would win Game 3, it would still be a toss up. He picked the Spurs to come out the West, after beating the Kings in the Western Finals. He thought either Detroit or Indiana would come out the east. Said both Detroit and Indiana were talented at every position but Detroit was the tougher team and would probably come out the east.

He was asked what it was like playing with Sheed. Said Rasheed, along with Shawn Kemp helped with his progress as a player, from all the practices and training they went through. The host, said that Sheed had calmed down since being in Detroit(yea right, he's the same). Zach said that Sheed was a very talented/skilled player, and he would help Detroit out alot. He was asked if he had anything to say to the younger players thats coming to the NBA. Told them to be ready to come to work, its a job. Said that theres tempation in the NBA, and tempation in anything you do, you just have to make a smart choice on the decisions you make.

... they thanked him, and thats a wrap.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sorry for the lack of color.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Zbo has manners.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Showing off the outfit.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Zbo can model.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Showing off the kicks.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Zbo listens.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Last one... Doing the Blazers proud.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Horrible job of interviewing Zach. Not only was it short, but all they asked him was about Sheed and the Pistons and arnold of course, had to ask him if he thought LA would beat hte spurs, blah blah blah about the playoffs, not really a single mention about the Blazers improvement and how good we will be next year. They didn't even ask what he was doing for the summer. I hope Damon's is better:sigh:


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

I agree. They hardly asked anything about Zach or the Blazers. Sheesh, I thought it was going to be focused on our up-and-coming player, not former players and the Lakers. All they did was recognize his winning the MIP, and then yack about other crap that has nothing to do with him. 

Two TV personalities I cannot stomach:

Tom Arnold
Stephen A. Smith 

Charles Barkley is becoming quite irritating too.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

stephen a is funny when he goes off on Rasho Barkley is becoming a clown


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Barkley is incredibly unprofessional. He may be funny at times, but he's allowed to say whatever the hell he wants, and he often says things that obviously embarrass the TNT crew. There are times where I swear Kenny looks like he wishes he could *****slap the Chuckster, and Ernie just grits his teeth through it all.

They used to be funny and refreshing, now they just let Chuck dominate the show with his idiocy. I used to like Barkleys' no-holds-barred rants, but his act has grown tiresome. Time for a change in that lineup.

btw, I only tuned into BDSSP for Zach. That show is a steamin' pile.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

If you guys expected anything different, then you're not getting the show. It's not about sports, it's about entertainment in general. And when guys like Tom Arnold are leading in asking the questions, then they're going to be about what he knows best - NY teams and LA teams.

For example, remember when Scottie Pippen was on a year ago? All they talked about was, "Are you coming to LA to rejoin Phil Jackson?" Pippen answered the question politely, saying that re-signing with Portland was his first option, but Arnold wouldn't give up and kept making comments such as, "That'd be great if you played for the Lakers," and the like.

Oh, and a few cursory questions about what it was like playing for the "Jailblazers" of course....


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

The interview can be seen here:
http://www.foxsports.com/content/view?contentId=2384720


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DAMON's on tonight!!!!
The Mariners played a day game today vs. Minn.... so the 8:30 show should air as scheduled.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JohnnyCash</b>!
> DAMON's on tonight!!!!


On my local Fox broadcast of the Giants game, they just promoted "Damon Stoudamire coming in to talk about his drug problems and his disappointing season on the Jailblazers"

...oh boy, can't wait for that  

STOMP


----------



## basketballrusty (Mar 4, 2003)

Did I miss Damon? I switched around a bit to check on some scores.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice, I still have 30 mins until it is on. And damn, what do we have to do to drop the "Jailblazers" tag? It is getting pretty annoying


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

where was damon i didnt see him on the show I saw jalen rose , jim kelly


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I didn't see him on the show either. I guess he was taken off.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Why would he be taken off?


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

ummm, ahhhh, ya know (Damon speak)... and maybe not compelling enough? Maybe Tom couldn't figure out a Lakers angle? Really why care, it's no big loss IMO.

STOMP


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PTB_loyalist</b>!
> 
> I hate Bandwagon ridders :upset:


Me to the lakers were given the spurs series by the refs anyway:upset:


----------

